# Flower Photos



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are some photos I took of Shama in our back yard yesterday.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And a few more. I love the one with the dragonfly planter stand and the pink flowers.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And the last two. I think the first is funny because you can see my reflection taking the photo as well as her other side. The last one took forever to get because she either didn't know I wanted her to stand on the cherubs or didn't want to stand on the cherubs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

She is such a little beauty queen! The one with the dragonfly planter is especially nice. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Shama is so pretty and poses like a pro! How did you teach her to hold still and look pretty for the camera??


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What a little poser. She knows how to work it. So cute.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

hlang said:


> Shama is so pretty and poses like a pro! How did you teach her to hold still and look pretty for the camera??


 We started taking photos of her when she was pretty small. We would always show her the treat then hold it right above the camera then say wait then take the picture then give the treat. (DH says we say wait before putting the treat above the camera.) We frequently have two of us taking the pictures, but these pictures were all taken by me without DH. She puts her paws up on things pretty easily because putting her paws on an upside-down Tupperware was something she learned to do in an early obedience/manners/intro to agility class we took.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

She's the super model of the forum!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shama is the supermodel of the forum! Love her!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Zoey Last Year*

I always like it when forum members join in with pictures, but I only have last years. From my rental house in the Buckhead section of Atlanta with baby Zoey.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh such a pretty girl with pretty flowers!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful! Her long fur is gorgeous! How long does it take you to brush her?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

rorythehavanese said:


> Beautiful! Her long fur is gorgeous! How long does it take you to brush her?


Thank you. Our groomer told us that if we could make it to 18 months, her fur would mat less, and she was right. Now I spritz her with conditioner (because I've read that dry hair breaks more easily), brush her with a wooden-tooth brush, then comb her out. It's easy because, other than when I'm doing her face and head, she'll sit still, even when I have her reclined on her back so I can get at her chest and belly. The one area I'm bad at is her butt and back of her legs, because she doesn't stand for me. I bought a little table, but I never got good at using it because I didn't like putting her head in the noose and her belly in the "belly noose" . . . At some point I'm planning to give that another try.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Update . . . I recently had to ask the groomer to take a little more off of Shama's feet, and she stood her on the table and worked on her without putting her head in the noose. We'd always left Shama alone with the groomer because our groomer had told us that dogs really behave differently when their owners are present, so I hadn't realized that our groomer had trained Shama to stand still without being in the noose. So back at home, I put her on her little rotating grooming table - shout out to Barbara Levy who told us all about this table in the following thread . . .

https://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/119466-grooming-little-bugger.html

- and she did indeed stand better for me to work at her butt and the back of her legs . . .

Here are some 2019 flower photos from my dad's garden in northern Minnesota (taken on August 20) . . .


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And a few more . . . Do you have any Havanese and flower photos to post? (Forgive me if some have been posted earlier this summer. I realized I haven't posted in the forum since June 24 . . . I am behind . . . PM me if you want to direct me to a thread I should not miss . . . Thanks!)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I will have to take some! 

I LOVE your sunflower photos!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooh, I just remembered this, does it count? Although, the Live version is better I think, with all of the cute puppy sniffing.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, that counts! Any more flower photos out there?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama - Shama is just gorgeous! How in the world do you get her to pose so perfectly? I love the one with the tomatoes where she is looking over her shoulder with a sexy little grin! I'm so envious of her coat. Does she always look like a show dog and perfectly groomed?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Jackie! Since she was a little puppy, we've put her in a pose and told her to WAIT while we take the photo, then she gets the treat that was suspended right above the camera. I think it helped that one of her first clicker training experiences was clicker training her to put her front paws up on an upside down Tupperware container. Then we clicker trained her to walk around the container with her rear paws while keeping her front paws on the top of the container. The trainer called it developing "rear end awareness." I guess dogs don't necessarily know that they can move their rear end independently of their front half unless you train them. The next step was going to be to have her push a little shopping cart as a trick, but we never got around to that. For a while, I was looking for a toy shopping cart at garage sales, but then I forgot about that until just now. Anyway, all that to say that now we just point to where we want her front paws to go then tell her to WAIT. If we move the treat and the camera away from her, she has to turn her head and look over her shoulder. As far as grooming goes, I try to brush/comb her at least every other day. I like it when she runs across the yard or through the agility ring with her long coat flying!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama, I've taught Willow some tricks with the clicker. I'll have to try the tupperware bowl tip to see if I can get her to go around it with just the back feet. She does seem to know what "wait" means as I use the word sometimes when I'm trying to put the harness and leash on her. I never really taught it, she just seemed to understand what it meant. I think Shama is one of the prettiest dogs on the forum! Although it would be hard to really say for sure as ALL the dogs are beautiful.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for the compliment. We think she's a very pretty girl, but we LOVE all the dogs we get to see on the forum. Photos, photos, everyone!

Put a treat in front of her nose, then make a tight circle so her back feet have to turn while her front paws only move a little. Click/treat when she moves her back feet. Good luck!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I think it helped that one of her first clicker training experiences was clicker training her to put her front paws up on an upside down Tupperware container. Then we clicker trained her to walk around the container with her rear paws while keeping her front paws on the top of the container. The trainer called it developing "rear end awareness." I guess dogs don't necessarily know that they can move their rear end independently of their front half unless you train them. The next step was going to be to have her push a little shopping cart as a trick, but we never got around to that.


The way you describe this makes a lot of sense to me. We'll have to play around with this during training.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just wanted to mention that we used this idea of "rear end awareness" in my latest dog class (Family Manners I) toward a goal of loose leash walking. The idea is to get the dog to have its front paws on the container while using its rear paws to sidle up to you. You take a few steps around the container then click treat when she moves to be right next to your leg. Eventually you fade out the container but keep the dog's desire to be right next to its owner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is SUCH. A good model, and couldn’t be prettier! <3


----------

